# Restaurant manager/operations manager jobs in dubai



## jojo7chick (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone can help. I have posted the same question on this forum a few times but it doesn't seem to be generating a great response! 

My boyfriend and I want to move to Dubai in Spring of next year. I am a recruitment consultant so finding work in the same industry isn't too difficult however my boyfriend is in a slightly more complicated situation. 

He has spent the last 15+ years working as either an Operations Manager/Restaurant Manager in some of London's busiest bars & restaurants. He is looking to do similar work in Dubai but trying to gather contacts is proving difficult. 

If anyone could help/offer some advice that would be MUCH APPRECIATED! 

Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Has boyfriend tried the various trade magazines for his industry? I would have thought that teh various high profile restaurant openings here would be covered in trade publications. He could then make direct contact. He could also try contacting major hotels, especially as all high end restaurants are linked to hotels. 

I take it you have read that it is illegal to cohabit?


-


----------

